# Galvez Emerald Seas



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunny day with 70 degree clear emerald colored water. S/SE winds pumping to 20 +.. I totally enjoy being on the water when the winds push the emerald or blue water inshore. 

With the bays all slopped up ,tournaments going on and limited protected un-pressured shorelines, we decided to go south to the Granite. 

Took a few moves , but settled in a a spot I have feeched before with great success. Sheeps and Black Drum were cooperative.. Endless sheeps to 9 # were caught. Live n Dead Fresh shrimp did the trick. Most were full of eggs. Let the bigger one free..

The Jacks and Macks were also there cruising the granite.. Still a little early for the ling. Blue water will bring them in. 

It was just a great day to be on the water. 





Day 1: Bronzed Feech bedded on a Mango Watermelon Salsa...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dinner# 2: Polish Creole Sheeps. 
:whiteshee


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dinner # 3 3.5 Feech 3 Meals. I am growing a set of gills... Fresh Sheepshead make s a great clear stock.. Not like the Redfeech which loads up on impurities...

Go Get cha some !

Ce-veeee-Chee

Quick Stock / Pesca da Soupa


----------

